# Pond Fish With Brown Spot.



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We have 16 pond fish, they are getting old now though, aprox 11 years, all are healthy but one has a brown spot on the top of it's head that is getting bigger. 
Does anyone know what the problem is?
Should I catch it for a better look? 
Can it be treated?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

The best thing to do would be to remove the fish into a clean (nothing that's contained any chemicals such as cleaning products, including bleach), light-coloured container and take a photo. 

Then, carefully place the fish onto a moist towel and examine the area (using wetted latex gloves), if the mark is actually in the scales then it is most likely colour change due to pigment release in the dermal cells. This can be due to numerous factors, including environmental changes, stress and of course, old age.

Again, a photo and a thorough examination of the fish will help to diagnose any potential problems. If you have access to a microscope then taking a skin swab with a cotton-bud and a glass slide wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you, Pleccy, I'll try to catch it & do what you suggest.


----------



## 5petlady (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, get a good look at it to better determine what it is and then you will have a better idea of identifing it. It could be something as simple as adding water conditioners to the pond water. Most of the time these problems occur from poor water quality.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

5petlady said:


> Yeah, get a good look at it to better determine what it is and then you will have a better idea of identifing it. It could be something as simple as adding water conditioners to the pond water. Most of the time these problems occur from poor water quality.


I would not suggest adding chemicals at this point, not until the cause of the problem has been established. Water quality problems can normally be dealt with by frequent water changes.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry I haven't got back here before, 5petlady & Pleccy. Thank you for your advice. As I have been away a lot lately had not had a chance to do anything with the fish, but the fish seems to have got better on it's own, that spot has gone. None of the others got any. I think it might have been a wound which has healed up.


----------

